# fussy, fussy, fussy...



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

are all these little guys so bloody fussy?

one day he gobbles his favourite treat and the next he drops it out of his mouth like it's rotten.

one day he eats all of his dinner, both the wet and dry mixed together and the next he picks out all of the dry and leaves it on the floor.

he also prefers to eat when i'm not around so i have to leave the room.

and he seems to only like cheap dog food, refusing to even try some of the better ones i have bought.

if he weren't so **** cute...

joe


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Joe, have you read The Havanese by Diane Klumb? She has a funny and informative chapter about these picky eaters.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'll feed at the normal times but because MeMe's thin, I always offer the rest of her meal a few hours later. Most of the time, she'll finish on the second try, but otherwise, into the fridge it goes for the next meal. It's too expensive to waste on finicky eating.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They are not all picky, but it sure isn't uncommon. Maryam's recommendation to read that chapter is a good one. It puts it all into a funny light.

I feed twice a day (unless they are young puppies, then they get 3x/day) and sometimes one will skip a meal. On occasion, that same one will skip a second or third meal too, but I've never had a dog go three full days without eating. They may not eat for two days, but when breakfast comes around on Day #3, the bowl is always licked clean.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I have the same issue with Oreo, but on vet advice I am not to change up his food every time he does this. Rather I simply wait until the next meal.

With Oreo the longest he has gone is a day and a half without eating, then by then, his kibble is the best meal he has ever had.

In my house Oreo is fed twice per day but I have taken him off a 'schedule' per say. I keep him guessing and he eats now everytime without fussing and if he begins, he has to wait until the next meal as opposed to holding off for the 'good stuff'


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Joe, have you read The Havanese by Diane Klumb? She has a funny and informative chapter about these picky eaters.


is this the book sold on lulu?

joe


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i have tried holding firm but he is more stubborn than i am.
he is the only dog i have ever had that i have heard his stomach growl. 
now, that's hungry.

joe


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mugsy said:


> is this the book sold on lulu?
> 
> joe


Yes, it is sold on lulu.com and amazon.com, but last time I looked the color photo version is not available on amazon.com.

Oh, I have had stomachs growl, but they will hold out when they want and then will give in.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Joe, stomach growling or not, Mugsy will NOT let himself starve. I can promise you that. Kubrick knows that if he doesn't finish his breakfast (only dry), he will get the same thing for dinner. Only after he finishes whatever he didn't eat at breakfast will he get the rest of his dinner with the wet food. Otherwise, no wet food at all and he sure doesn't like that!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

These threads have been so timely. I've never had a dog who was fussy about eating until Tess and she can be such the drama queen about her food. It's amazing how much can be said without any words. Letting her skip meals until she's really hungry is at least one less thing to worry about.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

my head knows this things, especially from other dogs i have had, but mugsy seems to get away with more...it's good to have this forum and be able to hear from other hav owners.

joe


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Joe, Joe, Joe, I won't bore you with the things I have done and tried when Jasper was young. And even worse-- Cash came to me a chow hound who would eat anything and everything, and now is almost as finicky. Just know-- you are not alone!!! And there are plenty of threads with advice on feeding from those of us who are wrapped around their sweet little tails.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh yes! My girl is finicky. Since I started homecooking her food, she has gotten much better...but she will STILL occasionally go on her 2 day fasts and not eat a lick of anything (even fresh cooked meats!!) But then, she'll lick her next plate clean no matter what it is. I'd agree, she hasn't gone more than 3 days without eating. I notice it seems to be worst in the warmer months.

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Asta was fussy on occasion and would pick out certain bits of kibble and leave them and then he would eat what was left in the bowl ..
I was left with the bits on the floor he would never eat those ..
Cosmo was very fussy as a puppy .. HE would waste so much food and then he had these sensitivities to certain foods that would cause itchiness and restlessness and agitiation .. It was very frustrating ..
Once I change his diet and then Ahnold came to live with us he changes totally .. all of a sudden he would bark for his food and do little dances .. No more nose in the air .. Now he sometimes tries to steal Ahnold's food .. as he eats a little slower and is a neater eater . 
I pick their food up after 15 minutes if they do not eat it and they get feed twice a day ..
Absolutely no grazing ..is allowed in our home anymore . It does make a difference ..
They are so smart .. I recommend reading that chapter as well as that was the tap dance I was going through .. Expensive and frustrating . !!
I overheard a woman at the vet complaining about her Bichon and this dog was really spoiled and smart also .. She would not eat her kibbble just wait for her treats . As a result her diet was now mostly treats and she was gaining too much weight .. thye were trying to teach her mom how to wean her off the treats and feed her kibble only .. It looked like a work in progress as Mommie was afraid her little one would starve .. Treats are better than nothing is what she kept saying !!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

It just gets more and more complicated with these little guys. Norah is picky on occasion because she knows that if she doesn't eat the food goes up in an hour. She usually waits till' the last 5 minutes though.
Now with Nick it is much harder as he is a PORCO and eats all of his food and when I'm not looking he eats norah's too so now I have to feed them separately.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Not sure if this would help Mugsy, if you use treats at all...for Lola's training treats I stopped with the special treats. Now I simply moisten some of her kibble, and put the soft pieces in a plastic container in the fridge until needed. That way she doesn't get any special difference for "treats" as they are just food. She has never been picky though. Only when we travel somewhere strange and she is distracted.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

still is not eating his meals.

he is still playing and full of energy, peeing and pooping too.
i do use treats for his house training, so when he poops outside and for his first big pee of our walks he gets a tiny treat, but not enough to fill him up by any stretch.

this is stubborn!
joe


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Joe,
for how long has he refused his meals now? My breeder would say: he's not stubborn, he's just being a puppy, he'll eat whenever he's hungry enough. Of course you don't want to go over 3 full days of fasting. But it sounds like he's getting his energy from somewhere else than his food bowl. Have you checked your cabinets? LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mugsy said:


> still is not eating his meals.


If he hasn't skipped them for two full days (breakfast through dinner), then no need to be concerned yet. It's the third day that should really make you worry (unless he's showing other signs of trouble).

Goofy Havs!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

he ate his breakfast!!

i was starting to worry...

joe


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: See, it pays off to be consistent!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

mugsy said:


> he ate his breakfast!!
> 
> i was starting to worry...
> 
> joe


I swear! These little fuzz-balls really have their way with us! :suspicious:

AND we LOVE IT! :whoo:

So glad Mugsy threw you a bone...Bwawwwwwwww! ound:ound:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

YAY for breakfast :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Mugsy just has your number!ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good thing you stood up to his "testing" you!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

you guys kill me!!

and on a completely seperate note...

mugs has not pooped in the house in ages and no peeing inside for a week now!!!

wonders WILL never cease!!!

joe


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY Joe! Congrats to Mugsy for finally getting it. :whoo:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

mugsy said:


> you guys kill me!!
> 
> and on a completely seperate note...
> 
> ...


Now, you KNOW that would fall into the category of "FAMOUS LAST WORDS" :brick:...or maybe that OTHER category: "KISS OF DEATH" :frusty:.

Anytime I can't catch words like that coming out of my mouth...I KNOW what's gonna' happen! :jaw:


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Kimberly for the information.I was wondered as well how long was too long to wait.I would panic if two days went by.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's great news Joe! Mugsy is learning!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i am cautiously optomistic (but doing the happy dance inside)...

joe


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Moko said:


> Now, you KNOW that would fall into the category of "FAMOUS LAST WORDS" :brick:...or maybe that OTHER category: "KISS OF DEATH" :frusty:.
> 
> Anytime I can't catch words like that coming out of my mouth...I KNOW what's gonna' happen! :jaw:


Joe--

Just want you to know that was an attempt at being humorous (AND based on MY experiences with sweet Molly!)

Mugsy is the MAN! He's doin' good! And, so are you!

I would also be doin' one big happy dance!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

Moko said:


> Joe--
> 
> Just want you to know that was an attempt at being humorous (AND based on MY experiences with sweet Molly!)
> 
> ...


got home at regular time today...he had peed in the t.v. room...it was a good happy dance...just a short one.
:brick:


----------

